# Reclaimed Water Irrigation



## KG58 (Jun 13, 2020)

Purchasing a new home at the end of the month, and the irrigation is fed by reclaimed water. $10 a month per 25,000 gals. Seems like a solid deal and will save me on my water bill.

Question is, anything I need to do differently to maintain a system ran with reclaimed water? Anything I should know from your experience? Website from water company states its great for the lawn, less fertilizing, doesn't stain concrete/sidewalks/house due to low iron content. Not sure if I believe that or not. But i'd like to hear your experience with this setup.

TIA


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

It should be just fine. $10 for 25K gallons! Wow... I would love that. I just paid $96 for 20K gallons. $19 of which is the fee for just having the irrigation water meter. Do you have a fee like that? As long as it is comparable, then that's a great deal. Around here you pay the same for reclaimed water that you do for the irrigation meter, but if reclaimed is available then you have to use that, instead of an irrigation meter.

Normally the pipes or sprinklers are marked with purple to show it is reclaimed water. I wouldn't drink from the sprinklers (like a lot of us probably did as kids), but other than that it should be good to go. Your utility should have water quality reports on their website if you are curious...


----------



## KG58 (Jun 13, 2020)

TSGarp007 said:


> It should be just fine. $10 for 25K gallons! Wow... I would love that. I just paid $96 for 20K gallons. $19 of which is the fee for just having the irrigation water meter. Do you have a fee like that? As long as it is comparable, then that's a great deal. Around here you pay the same for reclaimed water that you do for the irrigation meter, but if reclaimed is available then you have to use that, instead of an irrigation meter.
> 
> Normally the pipes or sprinklers are marked with purple to show it is reclaimed water. I wouldn't drink from the sprinklers (like a lot of us probably did as kids), but other than that it should be good to go. Your utility should have water quality reports on their website if you are curious...


Thanks!! I've never had it before. And was very excited about the price point. I'll figure out more as we move. Close at the end of Sept. Good to know it's not an issue


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd ask the supplier for an analysis of the water. Please post what they provide.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I'd ask the supplier for an analysis of the water. Please post what they provide.


Did they ever provide you with an analysis?


----------

